# Problema con fuente de monitor lcd marca benq



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2008)

me pasaron un monitor lcd marca benq de 17. el error que presenta es que no tiene señal de video, prende el led en color ambar y no presenta ninguna imagen. en la foto que subi de la fuente se puede ver un fusible de vidrio, el cual puse yo en reemplazo del fusible original que era del tipo sellado para pcbs. el cual se sigue quemando, los semiconductores ubicados en el disipador grande son rectificadores de alta velocidad, los cuales medi y aparentemente estan bien. si se fijan en la parte superior hay unos puntos recalentados de la placa, pero del otro lado hay todo smd. no se que cambiar ni que medir. heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp, no entiendo estas fuentes. saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 22, 2008)

sigo teniendo el monitor arrumbado. se me hace que la falla se presenta en la alimentacion de los tubos que iluminan desde atras, por que sino el led no tendria que iluminar de ningun color, verdad? alguna forma de medir este tipo de fuentes?por que la verdad que no conozco su funcionamiento. saludos


----------



## afede19 (Sep 22, 2008)

TITULO: Monitor LCD varias marcas 

SINTOMA: La famosa y tan discutida falla de que se apagan las lamparas 

PRIMERA SOLUCION: Lijar muy bien los pines y el conector de las lamparas. Me ha funcionasdo con 3 monitores al menos 

SEGUNDA SOLUCIION: Sustituir el zener programable KIA431 o TL431, por presentar fuga entre anodo y catodo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 22, 2008)

voy a buscar ese diodo y te cuento, gracias y saludos


----------



## rule_mac (Sep 25, 2008)

revisa la capacitancia de los capacitores electroliticos, en las fuentes suelen disminuir y eso causa una falla


----------



## carpio (Oct 16, 2008)

En estas fuentes el problema suele ser sólo el fusible que cambiaste, al menos en mi experiencia, si no me equivoco es una línea de 12V que va a la placa lógica. Conectá la ambas placas y alimentalas y medí los voltajes que le llegan a la lógica, deberías tener 12V y 5V en al menos dos pines. Revisá la línea que va del fusible al conector.


----------



## carpio (Oct 17, 2008)

Ah, y si están bien los transistores que alimentan los transformadores del inversor.


----------



## felipe martinez (Ene 15, 2010)

disculpen, tengo l siguiente falla, es un monior lcd samsung de 17", el cual lo conecto y encienda normal, da imagen por solo 2 seg y se va la imagen, al medir componetes como diodos, optoacoplador y demas estan bien, lo ,mas raro es que en la entrada del opto se mantienen 1vol y la salida esta en 0 vol y al dar imagen sube a 1.7vol, se va la imagen y se van tambien los 1,7vol, llego a la conclucion que la falla esta en la falta de estos 1.7vol, verifique ese voltaje en otro monitor de caracteristicas similares y ese voltaje de 1.7vol siempre se mantiene, tambien intercambie regulador, opto, trans y funciona igual, de veradad no se que es.


----------



## tinchomaster (Mar 26, 2010)

hola gente les comento yo tengo un problema parecido nomas que tengo salida de 13v pero en el secundario no tengo ni un solo volt plis ayuda y reemplazo si puede ser del KIA431A


----------



## J2C (Mar 26, 2010)

Tinchomaster

El KIA431A es el regulador ajustable conocido como TL431A. Si gustas subo la DataSheet de KEC Semicondutor al Foro.

Saludos.  JuanKa.-


----------



## tinchomaster (Mar 26, 2010)

uhy buenisimo che voz decis q puede ser ese el problema muchas gracias y subi nomas ejeje el datasheet de ese transistorsillo ejeej


----------



## J2C (Mar 27, 2010)

Tinchomaster

No digo que pueda ser el problema por que desconozco que comprobaciones y/o mediciones has hecho como para buscar el KIA431A ó un reemplazo del mismo. Solo puedo ayudarte con la Hoja de Datos y los reemplazos. Adjunto la Datasheet.

Cualquier cosa comentalo aqui que alguno de tantos expertos sabran ayudarte.

Saludos.   JuanKa.-


----------



## dferik (Jun 13, 2010)

hola ya cambie los 8 capacitores, pero tengo aun el problema crees que solo me falte cambiar el fusible que comentas?. el modelo es el mismo y es el mismo problema que estan comentando.
gracias.


----------



## jacama (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola dferik... ¿solucionó su problema? ¿cómo? Me falla mi monitor, con los mismos síntomas, y tan sólo ha visto un electrolítico de 100uF/450V defectuoso, pero lo he reemplazado y sigue igual.
Saludos



dferik dijo:


> hola ya cambie los 8 capacitores, pero tengo aun el problema crees que solo me falte cambiar el fusible que comentas?. el modelo es el mismo y es el mismo problema que estan comentando.
> gracias.


----------

